# Italy Serie A 05-06 December



## OddsPoster (Dec 1, 2009)

05 Dec 17:00 AC Milan v Sampdoria  1.57 3.70 6.25   
05 Dec 19:45 Juventus v Inter Milan  2.65 3.10 2.75   
06 Dec 14:00 Bologna v Udinese  2.50 3.20 2.87  
06 Dec 14:00 Fiorentina v Atalanta  1.55 3.60 7.00   
06 Dec 14:00 Genoa v Parma  1.90 3.20 4.33  
06 Dec 14:00 Livorno v Chievo  2.40 3.10 3.10   
06 Dec 14:00 Napoli v Bari  1.80 3.30 4.75  
06 Dec 14:00 Palermo v Cagliari  2.10 3.10 3.75   
06 Dec 14:00 Siena v Catania  2.20 3.10 3.50   
06 Dec 19:45 Roma v Lazio  1.90 3.20 4.33


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 4, 2009)

Roma v Lazio 
Roma is 9th, Lazio 15th, Roma has most of its points at home, while Lazio isnt performing good as guest. THe statistics are totaly in favor of Roma, last year they won this match. 

Prediction: 1


----------

